# Floating out the top of the X



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I have heard of it, but never seen it. I think it's pretty unusual, but does happen.

The only things I can think of is that the back bars have way too much weight in relation to the front bar, or some unusual form of tp.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Too much tiller.....

not enough weight on the main rod... 

Peep too high....


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

bow out of wack... you can see it if its real bad the bow is tilted real bad while your at full draw,, like toooo much tiller i agree, peep can also do this but ill bet its outta wack. have someone film you or watch you while you shoot . most of the time you can see it. hope this helps mike


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

too long a draw length
not standing up straight and leaning more on the back leg
pushing with too much heel of the bow hand
forcing the sight into the sight picture instead of a natural relaxed "hold" (for lack of a better word)
alignment is off...as in not getting the proper bone to bone connection and using more muscle to keep the bow in place.

video of your session will help as Mike suggests.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I asked this question to find out how a person that was holding or floating low could correct their problem. I was thinking if anyone was floating up and out of the x and if there were things that were causing this then the same things could be done so that a person would not float low.

So for a person holding or floating low the following would deserve a look:
More tiller
Higher peep
Longer draw length
Heal the bow a little.
Front weight
rear weight


Thanks


----------



## gleitzj (Feb 1, 2012)

No matter what I always sink below the x and I'm always fighting to bring it back up. I'm thinking about sighting in my bow to shoot 1.5" high so I can just aim below the x, on the white/blue border where my Pin naturally wants to settle. Has anyone had luck with sighting in to aim below the x to hit it? Seems like it would help eliminate the movement you would see trying to center a Pin or dot on the white.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

you'll likely end up pulling/dropping low no matter how you sight the bow in. Find out why you drop and work on repairing that part of your form.

One thing you can do is to try a ring instead of a pin/dot. This will allow you to see your target while you're aiming/shooting.


----------

